# Google- Limitations of Science - The Epoch Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Limitations of ScienceThe Epoch Times, NY - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>(Kodiakara/AFP/Getty Images) Last November I reported on a review of treatments for *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) that had recently been published in the *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

